# European hinges and blum screws



## bobshere (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am making oak raised panel doors which are replacing my malamine doors. The old doors have those plastic dowels for the blum screws. Does anyone know if I need to go find more of those 8mm plastic dowels or can I just use wood screws?
Might be a stupid question but im not sure.
I would appreciate anyones advise. 
Thank you


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Robert.
You don't have to have the white inserts. You can buy them from most cabinet parts suppliers. You can use regular short wood screws. The inserts make taking your hinges on & off for finishing easier. Wood strips out after awhile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

They are cheap just pickup some more, wood screws don't hold well they do sale short fat screws that work well if the hole gets strip out but why not do it right the 1st.time. 

Blum has been making hinges for a very long time ,they know what works the best.
========



bobshere said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am making oak raised panel doors which are replacing my malamine doors. The old doors have those plastic dowels for the blum screws. Does anyone know if I need to go find more of those 8mm plastic dowels or can I just use wood screws?
> Might be a stupid question but im not sure.
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

If you do decide to buy more of the white inserts. Make sure they are for Blum if that is the brand you are using. The Blum brand are a little thinner than some of the off brands. You will have a hard time getting your hinge to sit flat with the off brand inserts that are a little thicker. Not all inserts are the same thickness. Been there. I have bags of the different inserts now.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to work in a cabinet shop, the only thing the plasitc inserts are for is automatic insertion of the hinges with the screws already in them. You can use wood screws with no problems.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

walowan said:


> I used to work in a cabinet shop, the only thing the plasitc inserts are for is automatic insertion of the hinges with the screws already in them. You can use wood screws with no problems.


This. I've never used the plastic inserts in any of the projects I have made and have yet to have a problem. This includes MDF doors in my shop. Oak will hold very well.

They do make special #5 coarse thread wood screws for this application if you want to get the "proper" screw.


----------



## bobshere (Jan 12, 2011)

A course screw such as a particle board screw? Thanks for all your answers everyone.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

Amazon.com: 6 x 5/8 HighPoint European Hinge Screws, Flat Head, Phillips Drive, Nickel Plated, 1000 pc: Home Improvement

You don't have to have these, but they have the same finish and sit in the countersink nicely.


----------

